# MF Salmon Gurus



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Is it possible or wise to plan a trip for late September. Launch date is September 24th.
Enough water? Way too late in the season? Thinking self support kayaks and duckies with one 13.5' raft.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Kayaks and IKs not issues what so ever! I did a 10/1/2013 solo in a 13' sb round boat. So, yes its possible for sure. Kayakers make it easier if you have them lead you through the upper section. plus they can get out of their boat and drag the raft across rock bars if need be. Remember there will 12 hours of night and it gets cold. Just saying.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Dirtbag,
Would you do it again?
Fire season over. Some tree color. Solitude. Yes?
S


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Hell ya I'd do it again! I most likely will. I usually do 2 or 3 nights above Indian creek and then bomb it out in another 2 nights. I don't think there is anything left to burn in the canyon. )-: You just need to get going when the sun comes up. Use your day light wisely. There be people in the canyon. Not many but a few. Sometimes the rains come in and give you a couple extra 2 or 3 cfs. But it can get cold at night. It can even snow. Not much and it usually goes away fast if it does. But it could rain, snow, and sunshine all in the same hour. If you have nice sunny days, it freezes at night. If you have rain, it usually stay mild at night. But it will be dark at 6pm. So collect firewood all day long because it goes fast.


----------



## garnetspur (Aug 14, 2010)

yes - doable and a great time on the MFS.

did it at 1.71 from boundary 2 years ago. 14' rafts, super duper pumas, 143's, etc... personally, I was fully loaded with gear, beer, and a passenger. 

it's a lot of work - people get stuck, but worth it. once you get to pistol there's plenty of water. 

awesome to see the big sweep boats get through this low water. 

same friends did it at 1.4ish last year. 

maybe not for everyone. if that's the case - fly some stuff into indian creek.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Or just fly in to Indian Creek and go from there. We ago early Sept. most years and always fly in. Yes, we miss the top, but it's less work, and we get layovers. Shouldn't be a problem with kayaks & duckies. Rafts may be an issue depending on water level. We've had a mix or great weather (70s daytime, mid 30s-40s night), with some rain, and a dusting of snow once in early September. Pack light & have fun.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

That sounds like a more reasonable option to me..as I get older and maybe wiser. Curious what it costs to fly in to Indian..ballpark?



Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Wavester said:


> That sounds like a more reasonable option to me..as I get older and maybe wiser. Curious what it costs to fly in to Indian..ballpark?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


You can do 3 kayakers with all their gear (a full plane) from salmon for $500. That's about $175 each. There is a weight limit to the planes that fly in. I believe there are 2 types of planes that will land there. Each with a different weight and load restrictions. If you fly into Indian creek you still have to man haul your gear from the landing strip to the river. Its really not that bad to do a low water from boundary and I don't really pack all that lite. I just leave the sink at home! I even seen some big 18' boats in a 1.5'. 

You do save cash on the shuttle to offset the fly in. 

If you fly in why not put in a corn and take out at Mackay fly to Indian and than out at corn where you left you rig in the first place? Thats how I'd roll.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wavester said:


> That sounds like a more reasonable option to me..as I get older and maybe wiser. Curious what it costs to fly in to Indian..ballpark?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


Normally we fly with Salmon Air out of Salmon, and rent two Islanders. They were about $700 each the last time we went if memory serves. Salmon Air isn't flying Islanders into Indian Creek this season (at least that's the last report from them), so we are investigating other options. I'm not sure how it will all shake out this September.

Older & wiser is our group motto. We choose to skip the top section, and have layovers instead. Most of us have gone from the top at medium to high water levels a time or two. In the 7 or so years I've been doing the late season MF, we have been blessed with pretty nice weather overall. A few rainy and cooler days, and a dusting of snow on the last day once. Otherwise 70s and sun. Even after Indian Creek there are plenty of opportunities to get stuck (ask me how I know). This year will be my first low water MF in a raft instead of a cat. My buddy swears that I'll like it better & get stuck less in my raft. Soft tubes to slime over the rocks. We shall see????


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

If I was cataraftgirl I'd fly in too. Have you seen what she packs in her kitchen box alone?? ((((-:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/what-is-in-your-kitchen-kit-52673.html


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> If I was cataraftgirl I'd fly in too. Have you seen what she packs in her kitchen box alone?? ((((-:


Ha Ha Ha. I don't own a kitchen box. But I do carry two dutch ovens at all times. 
Backpacker style is definitely NOT our moto.

PS - I make my buddy carry all that stuff in his kitchen box. And no.....not very much gets left behind for the MF. We are decadent, yes indeed. Heck, we even bring lounge chairs.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

sarahkonamojo said:


> Is it possible or wise to plan a trip for late September. Launch date is September 24th.
> Enough water? Way too late in the season? Thinking self support kayaks and duckies with one 13.5' raft.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sarah


It will suck. Don't go. I will be launching Boundary the day before you are in a large Maravia raft. If you see some fat, hairy, sweaty guy stuck on a rock somewhere in a large blue Maravia just cruise on by. 

Not wise at all. Sometimes we fly booze in and sometimes we just switch to all hard liquor. Does that sound wise? 

Not a guru. Just a dirtbag with a high threshold of pain.


----------

